# ACV or plain vinegar?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Copper may have ear mites. She has been scratching at the base of them a good bit, and when I rub the base of that one ear she leans her head into me like "ohhh that feels so good". I have looked in her ear and it's clean as can be and seems dry. I say dry because she and Aussie sometimes lick each others ears. So my question is, instead of buying a medicine of some sort, would acv or plain vinegar kill mites? 

Any other ideas as to what I can use along the natural end of things?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't believe the ear would look clean with an ear mite infection and they would also travel to your other dogs so it could be the beginnings of a bacterial or yeast ear infection. I've heard its pretty rare to get ear mites anyways so you might want to have her ears swabbed by a vet to see what you are dealing with unless Liz has a yeast/bacterial all in one cure you could try out


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I used ACV diluted a lot to clean out Macy's ear that was looking bad, it inflamed her ear very badly to the point you could not touch it, I have heard chamomile tea diluted works.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> I don't believe the ear would look clean with an ear mite infection and they would also travel to your other dogs so it could be the beginnings of a bacterial or yeast ear infection. I've heard its pretty rare to get ear mites anyways so you might want to have her ears swabbed by a vet to see what you are dealing with unless Liz has a yeast/bacterial all in one cure you could try out


I thaught that too. Her ears are way too clean. I am going to watch her and see, but it may be a trip to the vet if it keeps on.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Ear Mites look like coffee grounds. If the ears are clean it's not likely that it's ear mites. May just be a bacterial, or yeast infection. Zymox makes and ear solution that is good. I've also used 1 part rubbing alcohol, 1 part ACV, 1 part hydrogen peroxide. 3 times a day for 3 days, 2 times a day for 3 days, and 1 time a day for 3 days. It worked when Ecko's ear sounded wet. alcohol dries it out, ACV restores Ph, and peroxide is like a disinfectant. I learned that from a woman named Lisa who shows and does WP with her bulldogs. I think either of these would probably work well for you. 

Liz has had excellent advice too though, so I would hold out and see what she says first.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Today Copper's ear doesn't seem to be bothering her. She may have just had a bug crawl into her ear or something, but Wayne still wants to wipe it down with a rubbing alcohol and ACV to be sure for a few days. So, thats what we are going to do. Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am glad you have that under control. I would buy some Zymox with no hydrocortisone and keep it around as it is all natural and does a great job. You would have seen some black junk in her ears for mites. I clean ears out with ACV/Witch Hazel or Olive Oil with a few drops of lavender oil if I think they got a little bug in the ear the oil smother it and the ear pushes it out. Plus it smells nice.  There are tons of ear remedies. We usually give a day for improvement then to the vet to culture and see what we are dealing with as a fungus or some such thing is more difficult.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zymox is a worthy investment...we use it all the time. It's effective and very gentle on irritated ears! 

Keep us posted :thumb:


----------

